# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  που να βρω το wind ? (wireless node database)

## philippas

ψαχνω για να το κατεβασω αλλα το wind.cube.gr δεν δoυλευει και το λινκ στο codegoogle δεν εχει ολλα τα αρχεια μαζεμενα καπου. 
Υπαρχει καποιο zip αρχειο πουθενα για κατεβασμα ή καποιος αλλος τροπος ;

----------


## badge

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω ότι μπορεί να το πάρεις από SVN.

http://code.google.com/p/wind/source/checkout

----------


## philippas

Ψάχνω καπιο .zip ή .rar αρχείο που να έχει όλα τα αρχεία μαζεμένα ώστε να μην κατεβάζω ένα ένα τα αρχεία και μετά να ψάχνω να φτιάξω
τη δομή των αρχείων (σε πιο dir παει το καθένα). Έχω ξεκινήσει μια κοινότητα στην περιοχή μου και θέλω να οργανωθούμε.

----------


## socrates

> Ψάχνω καπιο .zip ή .rar αρχείο που να έχει όλα τα αρχεία μαζεμένα ώστε να μην κατεβάζω ένα ένα τα αρχεία και μετά να ψάχνω να φτιάξω
> τη δομή των αρχείων (σε πιο dir παει το καθένα). Έχω ξεκινήσει μια κοινότητα στην περιοχή μου και θέλω να οργανωθούμε.


Φίλιππα το Subversion SVN (το link που σου έδωσε και ο badge) είναι ένας τρόπος να πάρεις όλα τα αρχεία που θέλεις στην τελευταία τους έκδοση (και όχι μόνο).
Βρες και κατέβασε έναν svn client για να πάρεις όλα τα αρχεία που θέλεις.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison ... on_clients

Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια στο στήσιμο εδώ είμαστε εμείς.

----------


## mojiro

> Ψάχνω καπιο .zip ή .rar αρχείο που να έχει όλα τα αρχεία μαζεμένα ώστε να μην κατεβάζω ένα ένα τα αρχεία και μετά να ψάχνω να φτιάξω
> τη δομή των αρχείων (σε πιο dir πάει το καθένα). Έχω ξεκινήσει μια κοινότητα στην περιοχή μου και θέλω να οργανωθούμε.


Το wind είναι ένα project που θέλει apache web server, mysql database, php 4/5.
Συνήθως το τρέχουμε σε Linux. Οδηγίες έχει εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=23691

Επίσης για να κατεβάσεις τον κώδικα πρέπει να κάνεις check-out, δηλαδή αντί να ανοίξεις με browser τη σελίδα http://wind.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ ...
θα πρέπει να πας στο linux command line και να πατήσεις



```
svn checkout http://wind.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ wind-read-only
```

----------

